# Medic 1, respond to the park for a female down



## Chimpie (Aug 29, 2005)

Too funny not to pass along


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 29, 2005)

Timbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr!


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 29, 2005)

Holy Frijoles!!! Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time!!!


----------



## emtbass (Aug 30, 2005)

Ouch... almost feel sorry... almost... sorry I'm a morbid person.


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 30, 2005)

wrong place, wrong time......


----------



## Phridae (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Aug 29 2005, 05:36 PM
> * Timbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr! *


 My exact thoughts!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 31, 2005)

HOLY CRAPOLY!!!!  That was just to funny......


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 31, 2005)

Bummer dude, lol.     :lol:   

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## emtd29 (Sep 13, 2005)

OWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Definitely wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Sep 14, 2005)

if you look real close, you can see dentures flying


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 14, 2005)

At least in that case her airway isnt blocked......


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 14, 2005)

This scares me... I just volunteered to be the head coach of my 10 yr old son's soccer team...

 :unsure:


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------

